
Want to work at CERN? They have a jobs page on Twitter. - binarymax
http://twitter.com/#!/CERN_JOBS
======
_corbett
I work in Switzerland as a physicist, have friends who work at CERN, and have
toured the facilities. Seems like a great place to work! Just make sure you
are payed a Swiss not an American salary as things are a tad expensive here in
Switzerland.

